

Johnny Lee: Wii Remote hacks [video] - jbrun
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/view/id/245

======
indiejade
I see an emerging market demand for a quality manufactured version of the
infrared LED pen, as demonstrated, for use with the inexpensive interactive
whiteboard.

------
jbrun
I love this approach of using powerful, but cheap, technology to bring a
powerful new tool to the masses.

------
redorb
I think Google was the first one to really dominate this approach (or bring to
market) they started with super cheap hardware... (and I think they still use
commodity hardware)...

\- I think its equally cool that he can get his PHD from hacking together a
gaming system into something usable

~~~
danteembermage
I think his thesis actually focuses on using infrared tracking to project
light onto moving targets. I guess it's still hacking a gaming system but I
think that project is actually quite a bit more complicated than the white
board.

------
tlrobinson
Johnny Lee == the new Jeff Han

------
thomasswift
this guy is awesome, but the funny part is probably a lot of the people at TED
could buy an interactive whiteboard for 2k.

------
nazgulnarsil
the head tracking thing was done before johnny lee. it actually made it to
market but was unpopular. his version looks easier and cheaper to implement.
hopefully we'll see some support for games and tele-conferencing apps.

------
TrevorJ
this is awesome! Now, could you do the hand tracking a' la minority report as
well? Seems like it.

